# Be quiet: Silent Base 800 Window und Dark Power Pro 11 kommen im 2. Quartal



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Be quiet: Silent Base 800 Window und Dark Power Pro 11 kommen im 2. Quartal*

					Auf der Cebit 2015 stellte Be quiet seine neuesten Kreationen vor, darunter die "Dark Power Pro 11"-Netzteile und das Gehäuse Silent Base 800 Window. Nun gab der Hersteller bekannt, dass die beiden Neulinge voraussichtlich im zweiten Quartal des laufenden Jahres erhältlich sein werden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Be quiet: Silent Base 800 Window und Dark Power Pro 11 kommen im 2. Quartal*


----------



## Cube (28. März 2015)

viel zu viel Plastik!...... und immer schön alles vor den Lüftern zubauen, ..


----------



## Abductee (28. März 2015)

Ich bin ja gespannt ob Be Quiet die Sockelhalterung der CPU-kühler endlich mal überarbeitet hat.


----------



## haii91 (28. März 2015)

was kann man denn an einen dark power pro 10 noch besser machen, die Unterschiede in Effizienz und in Geräuschentwicklung wären mit den Nachfolger nur minimal besser.


----------



## Pu244 (28. März 2015)

haii91 schrieb:


> was kann man denn an einen dark power pro 10 noch besser machen, die Unterschiede in Effizienz und in Geräuschentwicklung wären mit den Nachfolger nur minimal besser.



Gibt einige die mit der Absicherung der Seasonicmodelle nicht zufrieden sind und deshalb nur die 550W und 750W Modelle empfehlen.

Sehe ich genauso, das Antec HCP Platinum 850W aufwärts ist da dann einfach überlegen.


----------



## schon-alles-vergeben (28. März 2015)

das trift sich gut ich brauch nämlich ein neues NT mein 9er nachts nicht mehr lange


----------



## RonGames (28. März 2015)

Das Gehäuse werde ich mir mal genauer Anschauen. Bei denn Netzteil könnte es eins sein was mein aktuelles Ersetzt.


----------



## Wortakrobat (1. April 2015)

M4gic schrieb:


> .........Das Ding ist riesig, Kühlleistung und und Geräuschkulisse für mich untragbar. Die "Dämmung" ist ein Witz, hauchdünne Matten an den Seitenteilen, oben, unten und vorne nichts als Plastik. Ich schicke den Tower spätestens übermorgen zurück, wenn die Hardware wieder in einem meiner alten Gehäuse steckt
> ......
> Ps. das be Quiet wiegt 11,5 KG und hat die Stabilität einer Überraschungseizusammenbaufigur



Das bestätigt meinen Eindruck aus den bisherigen Videos, Reviews etc... Fande es bis auf die Ansaugtechnik unten und die damit verbundene Staublösung eher unausgereift bzw Featurelos.... Wie soll es auch anders sein beim ersten Gehäuse, aber sie haben bisher bewiesen das sie lernfähig sind... abwarten....


----------



## Malocher (2. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Gibt einige die mit der Absicherung der Seasonicmodelle nicht zufrieden sind und deshalb nur die 550W und 750W Modelle empfehlen.
> 
> [...]



Hi,

als Laie würde mich interessieren was bei den von Seasonic produzierten Dark Power Modellen nicht mit den Schutzschaltungen stimmt bzw. was den Leuten nicht gefällt. Gibt leider nur wenige Seiten die es testen, aber obwohl das 850 mehr auf der 12V Schiene liefert scheint es bei ähnlichen Ampere-Werten abzuschalten wie das 550.


----------



## Deeron (2. April 2015)

M4gic schrieb:


> Von dem Gehäuse kann ich nur abraten...
> ich habe heute meine Hardware verbaut und einen mittelschweren Temperaturschock erlitten. Das Ding ist riesig, Kühlleistung und und Geräuschkulisse für mich untragbar. Die "Dämmung" ist ein Witz, hauchdünne Matten an den Seitenteilen, oben, unten und vorne nichts als Plastik. Ich schicke den Tower spätestens übermorgen zurück, wenn die Hardware wieder in einem meiner alten Gehäuse steckt
> 
> Fractal Design Define, Lian Li PC und die Silverstone Palette kann ich jedem raten. hier wird möglichst auf billiges Plastik verzichtet.
> ...



Dann stell dir mal vor, wie schwer das Gehäuse wäre, wenn die komplette Verblendung aus Alu oder sogar Stahl wäre... dann würde man sich wieder beschweren, dass es (grob geschätzt) 15kg wiegt. 

Auch muss ich sagen, dass beim Fractal Design R5 die Lüfterabdeckungen für den Deckel und das Seiten aus Platik sind und auch die gesamte Front aus Kunststoff besteht. 

Ich persönlich kann deine Probleme nicht nachvollziehen. Mein 4690k bleibt im Idle bei 32°c wobei er von einem bq! Pure Rock bei 380RPM gekühöt wird. Unter Last (Dying Light, 50% Sichtweite) liegt die Temperatur bei 48-50°c. Die Gehäuselüfter werden auch über das Mainboard gesteuert. 

Die Dämmung macht das was sie soll... sie schluckt die Schwingungen der großen Teile. Das lauteste in meinem PC ist derzeit eine Wester Digital Blue festplatte, wenn diese an läuft. Diese war aber auch in dem Fractal Design R5 zu hören.

Das R5 steht derzeit bei mir im Keller, da es für mich bis auf das Kabelmanagement nichts besser gemacht hat, als das bq!.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (3. April 2015)

M4gic schrieb:


> Von dem Gehäuse kann ich nur abraten...
> ich habe heute meine Hardware verbaut und einen mittelschweren Temperaturschock erlitten. Das Ding ist riesig, Kühlleistung und und Geräuschkulisse für mich untragbar. Die "Dämmung" ist ein Witz, hauchdünne Matten an den Seitenteilen, oben, unten und vorne nichts als Plastik. Ich schicke den Tower spätestens übermorgen zurück, wenn die Hardware wieder in einem meiner alten Gehäuse steckt
> 
> Fractal Design Define, Lian Li PC und die Silverstone Palette kann ich jedem raten. hier wird möglichst auf billiges Plastik verzichtet.
> ...



Hi,

Also ich kann das ganze nicht so empfinden, in bezug auf das Silent Base 800.
Ich selber habe ein Silent Base 800 ohne Fenster, und bin sehr damit zufrieden.

1)Der Airflow ist Top finde ich jedenfalls..
Im Idle mit einen 4790k ohne Overclock derzeit 30-35Grad
Beim zocken Zirka 58-64Grad die Cpu,  die Grakka 56-62 Grad geht klar würde ich mal behaupten.

2)Die Lautstärke geht auf jedenfall klar, ist Logo wenn ich Leistungstarke Laute Komponenten einbaue.
    Das es da durch etwas Lauter wird.z.B eine Grakka wo die Lüfter Laut aufheulen.
Ich selber habe die GTX 970 G1 drinne, und bin zufrieden von der Lautstärke her.
Klar es könnte noch besser seien, aber das ist auch eine einstellungs sache der Lüfter.

Im Gehäuse sind 4x Silent Shadow Wings verbaut, ein Be Qiet Shadow Rock Slim Cpu Kühler, Modifiziert nochmal mit einen Shadow Wing zusätzlich.

Fazit:

ohne GTX 970 G1 Grakka fast Lautlos, 

Mit Grakka GTX 970 G1 Lüfter auf 34% leicht hörbar ich sitze aber auch vllt 15cm davon entfernt gerade mal.

3) Das Gewicht da muss ich Dir zustimmen es ist schon kein Leichgewicht 

4)dein Zitat
    Stabilität einer Überraschungseizusammenbaufigur.

    Es ist nunmal nicht alles nur aus Metall das stimmt, aber die Aussage ist etwas übertrieben finde ich.
    Das Gehäuse ist im Grunde Solide, bei mir wackelt rein garnichts, das Konzept finde ich auch klasse.

Es könnten noch ein Paar dinge verbessert werden, hier und da.
Z.b Staubfilter oben, aber ich überlege mir da selber ein reinzubastel mit Magneten.

Mein Fazit:

Ich bin vollkommen zufrieden mit dem Silent Base 800 Gehäuse ohne Fenster .
Es gibt bestimm bessere, wie das Design Define usw ist keine Ahnung.
Von hören und sagen sollen die ja Top seien 

Auch ich hatte ja vorher die Wahl der Qual und ich bereue den kauf nicht.

Mfg

Ed


----------



## Valadur83 (5. April 2015)

Also ich kann am Silent Base nicht viel negatives finden.
Ich weiß nicht welche Hardware du hast aber mein Rechner ist darin sogar mir einer offenen Seite kaum zu hören. Das lauteste Bauteil ist unter Last die Graka und selbst die höre ich geschlossen nicht. Einzig das DVD Laufwerk kann ich beim anlaufen hören - das ist aber auch alles. 

Was die Verarbeitung angeht, kann ich auch nicht meckern. Mein altes hiper Anubis war komplett aus stahl und wirkte stabiler, allerdings wog es auch leer mehr als das Silent Base voll.

Ich denke auch am Kabelmanagment könnte bequiet nachlegen. Ein paar mehr Befestigungspunkte und so wären nett. Hätte mir ein paar graue Haare erspart.

Was die Temps angeht sehr ich auch keine Probleme. Im Idle mit meinem 4790k knapp um die 30 Grad und unter last heizt meine alte Graue halt auf aber auch da ist alles im grünen Bereich gewesen.

Ich finde das Silent Base insgesamt top. Bereue den Kauf nicht.

Die Frage zum Window ist für mich, wie es letztendlich aussieht.
Fand das Messemodel nur nicht so prall. Mir gefiel da das Casemod aus den Pcgh news kurz nach Modelstart viel besser.


----------

